# anthony bros.



## modelb (Jun 14, 2013)

Where do I buy wheel bearings and front fork bearings /pedal spacers for my Anthony Bros. tricycles?  Thank You in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 15, 2013)

There's a number on this site you might try: http://www.surfysurfy.net/2007/12/convert-o-tricycles-made-in-usa.html

If they can't help, maybe they can steer you in the right direction for parts. I believe these tricycles are still being manufactured.

Dave


----------



## sprocket (Nov 8, 2014)

I've rebuilt 2 of these trikes for my greatgrandkids.  Just remove the old bearings & bring them to a bearing reseller.  The one I went to had them in stock.....

It's a great little trike,should be good for another 50 or so years...........

Bob


----------

